# Maybe I'm pretty



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

I have been working extremely hard for the past few years on my social anxiety, and I believe I have finally reached the point where I can converse freely with people without my anxiety skyrocketting to the point of ridiculousness. I was never called pretty in my life or even noticed by guys. But recently, I think guys have taken notice to my newfound confidence. We may think that no one will want to be with us, but the truth is, we are holding ourselves back from so much potential happiness.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

That's true the last sentence. You give me some hope with your post. I like positive people

How did you get through if I may ask? 
I'm interested in knowing...
From now on, I'll just check the "ways to cope with anxiety" thread I really wanna get better.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's great to hear.


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

It's so true. This site unfortunately is mainly based on people complaining on their current situations. But we need to focus on the recovery. I have tried to work on my SA by pushing myself into uncomfortable situations. I started small. I would say hi to 3 strangers a day, and then got to bigger tasks. I just returned from a two week trip to Europe with complete strangers and made some amazing friendships, so I would like to think I've improved. I am also on a low dose of anxiety medication, but I am slowly stopping that. I want to be able to be SA-free in the most natural way possible. If you have any other questions, I would love to talk! feel free to message me


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

First, grats on the positive progess! second, are you sure you haven't been noticed by guys before? you look very attractive in my eyes. perhaps guys were noticing but you didnt recognize it? 

btw, i feel the same way on what you said about holding ourselves back from so much potential happiness. it's probably wat frustrates me the most about SA. i know i can be happy. there is really no reason why i shouldnt be. im gonna see if i can make some progress like you did.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah you are very pretty, too bad you hadn't given yourself previous credit for it. You also seem like a really nice girl too, so you've basically got the whole package.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I think confidence is the key. I think thats why people so often fall for people who are already in relationships. If someone is lonely and depressed their available but no one cares. But if someone is in a great relationship the happiness they get from that draws all this extra attention they don't want or need. Its like life is a big joke. I don't mean the OP is a joke or wrong, I just think life is a big joke the way its set up.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 10, 2010)

guitargirl is right, the key to resolving this is to take small steps at a time and focus on the positves. This seems impossible at first but eventually it becomes easier. Expand your comfort zone slowly.

and for the record i believe everyone is beautiful, we all just need to free our self's and be the ppl we're suppose to be


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats! Believe in yourself because not many other people will! =)


----------



## MeladoriMagpie (Jul 12, 2010)

I love your attitude so much right now.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nothing to add, just wanted to say nice topic. This kind of positive attitude is contagious.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi guitargirl

It's great that you are building confidence and you are able to radiate this externally. It's something im trying desperately to work on/figure out.

I'm starting with very very simple things..one of which you mention. I've just recently started leaving the house at night..and i too say hi to everybody i pass. It gives me a sense of being part of something..existing in the world..even though they are strangers. I take my dog out..and i've also started walking with my other hand out of my pocket..just to come across as a little more confident...no i dont swagger lol..but even small things like i mention can make a big difference. Once i become a little confident there will be no looking back for me..so much opportunity passes me right now..and once i grasp it..life will be great.

Anyways well done. You are a pretty girl..and combined with a little confidence can make you 'magnetic' to people..just like any of us.


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

hey you so positive......and you are pretty too..............


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Eh? Yes, you are, there is no maybe about it.


guitargirl said:


> But recently, I think guys have taken notice to my newfound confidence. We may think that no one will want to be with us, but the truth is, we are holding ourselves back from so much potential happiness.


Confidence is attractive and you are right.



guitargirl said:


> This site unfortunately is mainly based on people complaining on their current situations. But we need to focus on the recovery.


That's part of what makes the site useful for me. So many people mirror my own dark parts that examples of what not to do, how not to think and perceive, are everywhere. Sometimes it's to myself I talk when I give someone advice. 
Then of course are the positives, the tricks and techniques people use to get through the day and better themselves, success stories like yours..congratulations. You've made fantastic progress.  Keep it up!


----------

